# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] ζητω να μου χαρισουν...

## Καρολίνα

(Η λιστα...προσεχως)!

----------


## Gardelius

*Θές κανα ζεύγος καναρινια ???*

----------


## Καρολίνα

Αλλη προταση; θα διαλεξω στο τελος  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xarhs

παντως αμα παρει καναρινι η καρολινα..... δεν θα χρειαστει cd για να μαθει φωνες....!!!!!
θα ανταγωνιζεται την καρολινα και θα κελαηδαει ολη μερα...!!!!!! ::

----------


## mitsman

Ενα ζευγαρι zanax???

----------


## Καρολίνα

Στο τελος ξερεις τι θα γινει ε;;; θα το στειλω πισω βραχνιασμενο...και θα κανω και παραπονα πως μου το δωσαν προβληματικο! Λολ

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Ενα ζευγαρι zanax???


...τι ειν' τουτ;

----------


## mitsman

valium μηπως???

----------


## Καρολίνα

> valium μηπως???


Τοτε μηπως ηθελες να πεις... xanax;  :Stick Out Tongue: p οχι αυτο το βρισκω κι απο αλλου! Αλλο;

----------


## demis

χαχα λιγο περιεργο  μου ακουγεται.. Τι χαριζει το φορουμ για να διαλεξω?? μαθε τι σε ενδιαφερει ζητα το και θα σου δωθει.

----------


## geam

άσπρη μπλουζα με τα μανίκια να δένουν πίσω;;;;;; μήπως νάρθηκα;;;;;

----------


## serafeim

παιδια μην ξεφευγουμε...
το ξερουμε πως ειναι λιγο παραξενο το ολο θεμα αλλα δεν χρειαζεται να βγαινουμε εντελως... εκτος αυτου ειναι ασχημο πραγμα γιατι εδω στον γραπτο λογο μπορει να δημιουργηθουν αντιδρασεις ποτε δεν ξερεις πως το γραφει  αλλος... ας μεινουμε στο θεμα μας και αν οι ΜΩΒ δεν το θεωρουν σωστο η να το σβησουν το θεμα η να το διορθωσουν με συνομιλια με αυτον που το δημιουργησε!!!
ΦΙΛΙΚΑ

----------


## Καρολίνα

τς τς τς... μην βρεθεί κάποιος ΜΗ κατασταλαγμένος...... αμέσως να τον πείτε τρελό  ::

----------


## Καρολίνα

> χαχα λιγο περιεργο  μου ακουγεται.. Τι χαριζει το φορουμ για να διαλεξω?? μαθε τι σε ενδιαφερει ζητα το και θα σου δωθει.



απλόχερα; κι αν πετάξει το πουλί;...

----------


## Καρολίνα

> παιδια μην ξεφευγουμε...
> το ξερουμε πως ειναι λιγο παραξενο το ολο θεμα αλλα δεν χρειαζεται να βγαινουμε εντελως... εκτος αυτου ειναι ασχημο πραγμα γιατι εδω στον γραπτο λογο μπορει να δημιουργηθουν αντιδρασεις ποτε δεν ξερεις πως το γραφει  αλλος... ας μεινουμε στο θεμα μας και αν οι ΜΩΒ δεν το θεωρουν σωστο η να το σβησουν το θεμα η να το διορθωσουν με συνομιλια με αυτον που το δημιουργησε!!!
> ΦΙΛΙΚΑ



χμμ... καλή ιδέα... 
Εγώ προτείνω να το διορθώσουν! Να.. ας βάλουν εκείνοι μία λίστα  :Happy: ))))))) (κι αν δεν βρώ εγώ κάτι να θέλω.. εεεεεε όλο και κάποιος άλλος θα υπάρξει ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ  :winky:  )

----------


## Ρία

χαχαχα!!! είσαι πολύ τρελιάρα.....

----------


## Καρολίνα

> χαχαχα!!! είσαι πολύ τρελιάρα.....



(κι όχι μόνο...) χεχε

----------


## Ρία

ρε πες τι θες!

----------


## Καρολίνα

> ρε πες τι θες!



οτιδήποτε;;;;;;;

----------


## Ρία

ζώο;;

----------


## Καρολίνα

> ζώο;;



πολύ γενικό......... ΑΝ ΜΕ 'ΠΙΑΝΕΙΣ' λοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοολ

----------


## serafeim

χαχαχαχαχαχα λοοοοοοοοοοοολ ρε εχω μεινει αφωνος...
παντως εγω εχω τωρα γεννες μπατζακια.. αν περιμενεις βλεπουμε χαχαχαχαχα πωπωπωπω

----------


## xarhs

η καρολαιν ισως ντρεπεται να μας πει τι θελει.................. 
καρολαιν εμας?????????

----------


## Καρολίνα

> χαχαχαχαχαχα λοοοοοοοοοοοολ ρε εχω μεινει αφωνος...
> παντως εγω εχω τωρα γεννες μπατζακια.. αν περιμενεις βλεπουμε χαχαχαχαχα πωπωπωπω



α όπα.. μπορεί να μην έχω αποφασίσει..  αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως μπορώ και να περιμένω  ::

----------


## Ρία

τεσπα...απλά είναι λίγο περίεργο όπως το λες γιατί άλλα παιδιά παρακαλούν να τους χαρίσουν κάποιο ζώο που έχουν αναγκη ή να κάνουν ανταλλαγή γιατί θέλουν να ζευγαρώσουν τα πτηνά τους κ δεν βρίσκουν κ εσύ γενικά "ζητάς προσφορές" :: ...είναι λίγο "άσχημο"....ξέρεις ότι σε συμπαθώ κ κάνουμε την πλάκα μας γενικά κ γι αυτό παίρνω το θάρρος να σ το πω... :Angel02: 


Φιλικά πάντα...  :Youpi: 


θα ήταν πιο όμορφο αν έλεγες συγκεκριμένα τις θες όπως κάνουν κ οι άλλοι  :cool:

----------


## Καρολίνα

> η καρολαιν ισως ντρεπεται να μας πει τι θελει.................. 
> καρολαιν εμας?????????



ε όχι δα, δεν έχω τόσο μεγάλο κλουβί!!!!!!!  :: pppp

----------


## Καρολίνα

τέλος πάντων.. θα περιμένω τον xXx να μου συστήσει.. που με καταλαβαίνει..

----------


## Chopper

Μπορούμε να σου δώσουμε απλόχερα την αγάπη μας  :Happy: 
Υπάρχει μια περίπτωση να χαρίσω ένα αρσενικό ζεμπράκι.Θές?

----------


## Καρολίνα

χμ.. κάτσε διότι ενώ για άλλο λόγο το έβαλα.. 

(ποιό είναι το ζεμπράκι; ) 

αν και η αγάπη σας είναι ΥΠΕΡ αρκετή  :Happy:

----------


## Chopper

Η φωτογραφία που χω βάλει στον διαγωνισμό: http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BF-2013!/page4

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Η φωτογραφία που χω βάλει στον διαγωνισμό: http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BF-2013!/page4



(ούτε που το είχα προσέξει αυτό το θέμα.. - ε βέβαια... οι βλακείες μ'αφήνουν; χααχχα) μισούλι  :Happy:

----------


## Καρολίνα

xoxo αυτό με το κόκκινο ραμφάκι;;   (σε ποιό είδος ανήκει είπαμε;.. όπως λέμε.. "καναρίνια" ; χεχ ασχετη!)

----------


## Chopper

Ναί είναι γλύκας σκέτος!Δέν θέλω να τον δώσω αλλά μόλις ζευγαρώσω την αδερφή του με έναν άλλον μάγκα που έχω αυτός θα μείνει μόνος και δέν μπορώ να χω 2 κλουβιά με 2 ζευγάρια του ίδιου είδους τουλάχιστον...  :sad: 
Είναι zebra finch.Σπίνος δηλαδή.Ή γενικότερα παραδείσιο.

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Ναί είναι γλύκας σκέτος!Δέν θέλω να τον δώσω αλλά μόλις ζευγαρώσω την αδερφή του με έναν άλλον μάγκα που έχω αυτός θα μείνει μόνος και δέν μπορώ να χω 2 κλουβιά με 2 ζευγάρια του ίδιου είδους τουλάχιστον... 
> Είναι zebra finch.Σπίνος δηλαδή.Ή γενικότερα παραδείσιο.



σπίνος;;; εκείνα τα κούτσικα δεν είναι;;;;; χιχιχιχιχι

Λοιπόν (τώρα θα σοβαρολογήσω, κι αυτό με κάνει να ανησυχώ για μένα  :: ) η αλήθεια είναι ότι εγώ θέλω (αλλά αργότερα) ένα καναρινάκι (για την μάνα μου βασικά) που να μη βάζει γλώσσα μέσα του! 

Επίσης - για εμένα - είχα δει και κάτι φωτογραφίες απο κάτι ζουζουνοειδή καναρινάκια.. αλλά και σπίνους όμως είχα δει σε κάτι φώτος και ξετρελάθηκα (αν κι έχω την τάση να ξετρελαίνομαι με όλα χαχαχα)


Οπότε... άσε να δώ κι εγώ πως θα πάει με τα τόσα ζωάκια που έχω υιοθετήσει.. δες κι εσύ τι θα αποφασίσεις τελικά (ή αν βρείς κάποιον άλλον - εγώ άλλωστε δεν επείγομαι για κάτι).. και το συζητάμε (ΣΤΑ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ) όταν έρθει η στιγμή  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

ΣΤΑ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ χαχαχα  :winky:

----------


## Καρολίνα

> ΣΤΑ ΣΟΒΑΡΑ χαχαχα



 :sad:  (χαχαχχαα ε ναι, ξέρεις εσύ!)

----------


## vicky_ath

*Λοιπόν για να μιλήσουμε και λίγο σοβαρά τώρα.. η ενότητα των αγγελιών είναι για να ζητήσουμε να μας χαρίσουν ή να χαρίσουμε κάτι συγκεκριμένο.
Οπότε Καρολίνα, θα κλειδώσω το παρόν θέμα σου μέχρι να αποφασίσεις τι ακριβώς θέλεις να σου χαρίσουν, όπου μπορείς να ζητήσεις σε οποιοδήποτε μέλος της ομάδας διαχείρισης να ανοίξει το θέμα σου για να γράψεις, ή ακόμα καλύτερα να ανοίξεις ένα καινούριο θέμα που θα παραμείνει καθαρό από περιττά ποστ.

Υπάρχουν τόσες ενότητες για να συζητάμε και να λέμε τα δικά μας. Οι αγγελίες έχουμε παρακαλέσει να παραμένουν καθαρές!
Ευχαριστώ!*

----------

